# Amber reflectors?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Where can I find the reference that the inspectors use when you get a MA inspection sticker? I am specifically looking for the laws on headlights/marker lights. Do they have to be stamped "DOT"? Do they have to have amber reflectors in them? If you had the exact verbage or reference that would be great. I have to get new ones and want to upgrade but don't want to spend a ton on ones that wont pass. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/2422/12feb20041500/edocket.access.gpo.gov/cfr_2004/octqtr/49cfr571.108.htm

All the info you need is there, it's up to you to sort it out.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

If it has working low and high beams state inspectors will pass it. Have a modified exhaust, which is illegal, state inspectors will pass it. Couldn't tell you how many times i've heard....but it passed inspection how is it illegal??


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

To be technical, only stock lights are allowed, everything else is considered "after market lighting" which is an offense in the CMR's. Or at least that would be an interpretation to it


----------

